# EFBe Prüfung für BERGWERK Rahmen?



## Eisenfaust (3. März 2004)

Hallo.

Mich würde interessieren, ob Bergwerk jemals einen Rahmen, insbesondere den Mercury, in einem "EFBe"-Test hatte oder in einem vergleichbaren Test (siehe www.efbe.de).
Gibt es dazu Web-Links?

Vielen herzlichen Dank im voraus,
Eisenfaust


----------



## XC_Freund (3. März 2004)

Eisenfaust, du bist echt drollig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. März 2004)

Überhaupt würde es mich interessieren, wie ein Rahmen bei Bergwerk entsteht, also von der ersten Idee bis zum fertigen Produkt.

Wär´ übrigens eine tolle Geschichte für den nächsten Katalog


----------



## Lumix (3. März 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Überhaupt würde es mich interessieren, wie ein Rahmen bei Bergwerk entsteht, also von der ersten Idee bis zum fertigen Produkt.
> 
> Wär´ übrigens eine tolle Geschichte für den nächsten Katalog




Mach doch bei Toni einen Termin aus und seh Dir die Fertigung an. Haben wir auch gemacht. ICh war voll begeistert.
Im Haupteingang standen alle Bergwerkmodelle in einer Reihe nebeneinander, voll geil, da bekommt man(n) echt eine Entenpelle ;-)

Peter


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. März 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> Mach doch bei Toni einen Termin aus
> *snip*



Dann wohl eher mit dem Rene Wolf.  
Die Fertigung an sich kenne ich ja schon, aber die Konstruktion würde mich noch brennend interessieren...


----------



## rAdrenalin (5. März 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wohl eher mit dem Rene Wolf.
> Die Fertigung an sich kenne ich ja schon, aber die Konstruktion würde mich noch brennend interessieren...



Hallo auch mal wieder von mir!
Wie ihr vielleicht schon von Toni gelesen habt bin ich gerade voll in meinem Projekt eingespannt, dem Liege-Dreirad mit Neige-Technik - wenns fertig ist werde ich das Projekt auf jeden Fall noch vorstellen, ihr dürft also gespannt sein.... *g*
Dabei kann ich auch gerne was schreiben wie es mit der Konstruktion vonstatten geht, da euch das interessiert. Unter anderem auch deshalb habe ich meinen Praktikumsplatz bei Bergwerk gewählt weil ich hier eben die Möglichkeit habe es herauszubekommen da ich alles von Anfang bis Ende mitbekomme bzw. selbst "ausprobieren" kann.


----------



## Eisenfaust (5. März 2004)

Hey, was ist das jetzt fuer ein Thema? 
Von einer 'drolligen' Biege-Und-KaputtGeh-Frage zum Liegerad mit Neigetechnik? Ala Pendolino? 
Ich weiss nicht, war denn meine Frage derart absurd?  Wenn ja, bitte um Aufklaerung, ich moechte wissend den Weg nach Walhall antreten!

Gruss Eisenfaust


----------



## maaatin (5. März 2004)

Kein Antwort ist auch eine Antwort....

Gruß Martin


----------



## Eisenfaust (6. März 2004)

maaatin schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Antwort ist auch eine Antwort....
> 
> Gruß Martin



Dank Dir für die überaus erhellende und helle Antwort.


----------



## maaatin (7. März 2004)

@Eisenfaust:Offensichtlich fühlt man sich bei der "Manufaktur" nicht bemüßigt, auf deine ursprüngliche Frage zu antworten. Ich denke soweit kann man mir noch zustimmen? Das kann aber nur zweierlei heißen:entweder

1. es gibt keine EFBE-(o.ä.)-Dauerstests mit BW-Rahmen; oder

2. evtl. vorgenommene Tests waren wenig erfolgreich.

Und alles andere anzunehmen wäre wohl illusorisch?! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. März 2004)

Hat Bergwerk selbst überhaupt noch einen Prüfstand? Oder steht der nun auch bei Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (7. März 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Bergwerk selbst überhaupt noch einen Prüfstand? Oder steht der nun auch bei Canyon?



- no comment -    

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Eisenfaust (8. März 2004)

maaatin schrieb:
			
		

> @Eisenfaust:Offensichtlich fühlt man sich bei der "Manufaktur" nicht bemüßigt, auf deine ursprüngliche Frage zu antworten. Ich denke soweit kann man mir noch zustimmen? Das kann aber nur zweierlei heißen:entweder
> 
> 1. es gibt keine EFBE-(o.ä.)-Dauerstests mit BW-Rahmen; oder
> 
> ...



Verzeih.
Irrte und dachte an Zynismus ...

Du hast natürlich völlig recht. Ich bin auf diese Frage deshalb gekommen, weil sehr viele der hier Anwesenden sagen, die Bergwerk-Rahmen seien steif und stabil. Irgendwann dieser Tage fiel mir dann noch die Rechnung meines alten Katarga-MTB von 1998 in die Hände, und da wurden mir 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen gewährt. Also, dachte ich mir, der preis- und Imageunterschied zum jetzigen Hobel ist wie Tag und Nacht, aber eine derartige 'Garantie' wurde mir nicht zugesagt und desweiteren blieben meine Suchaktionen im Netz nach aussagekräftigen Belastungstest erfolglos. Das bewog mich hier nachzufragen. Habe ich damit Falsches getan? Mag sein, daß einige mich für 'drollig' halten mögen, aber ich hätte schon gerne gesehen, daß Aussagen wie 'steif', 'stabil' und 'haltbar' durch halbwegs unabhängige, und wenn das nicht, doch vermittels nachvollziehbarer Tests (und Methoden) untermauert werden könnten.
Diese EFBE-Prüfeinrichtung ist mir dann als erstes eingefallen, weil sie im Hinblick auf einige Rahmentests bei RR genannt wird. CUBE mußte ja auch schon mal einen Rahmen aus dem programm nehmen, weil der in einem solchen Test versagte, aber total. Und ich will nicht wissen, mit was und wie dieser Rahmen am Markt beworben wurde!
Für einen Hersteller kann es nur von Vorteil sein, wenn dieser seinen Rahmen mit dem kleinen Aufkleber schmücken darf, oder?

Von daher gesehen, Maaatin, es spricht Wahrheit aus Deinem Munde, wenn Du sagst: Alles andere anzunehmen ist illusorisch ...

Gruß Eisenfaust

P.S. Vielleicht sollte ich in Zukunft auch meine Beweggründe etwas prosaischer ausfeilen, damit jeder versteht, wieso ich 'drollige' Fragen stelle. Fragen darf man doch, oder?


----------



## rAdrenalin (8. März 2004)

hallo community!
ich wollte nicht vom thema ablenken, ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen, dass ich demnächst was zum thema konstruktion schreiben werde wenn ich mehr zeit habe (daher der verweis auf mein projekt). 
zum thema prüfstand kann ich euch sagen, dass unsere neuen modelle auch alle auf einen prüfstand gesetzt werden bevor sie in serie gehen - eben um dir stabilität zu überprüfen. Ich selbst habe mit diesem vorgang noch nichts zu tun gehabt und kann euch deshalb leider auch nicht mehr dazu sagen.
noch was zum thema garantie: ich hatte auch mal einen "noname"-rahmen, der mit "5 jahre garantie" bestempelt war und mir ist er vorher gebrochen. als ich einen ersatz wollte wurde ich mit der begründung abgewiesen ich hätte ihn anders als vorgesehen verwendet (naja - es war ein mountainbike-rahmen und ich bin eben mountainbike gefahren...) - hat mich damals sehr gefreut.
ich hoffe dieser beitrag hat euch jetzt besser gefallen ;-)


----------



## Endurance (8. März 2004)

> ich hoffe dieser beitrag hat euch jetzt besser gefallen ;-)



Ein wenig, aber wir sind ja nie zufrieden   . Ich wäre zufrieden gewesen wenn Du noch ein wenig mehr Initiative gezeigt hättest und Deine Wissenslücke mit Wissen gefüllt hättest (bist ja Praktikant oder?   ). Z.B. mal zum Prüfstand rübermachen und gucken wie und was geprüft wird.

Dein neues Wissen darfst Du dann nat. mit uns teilen    (sofern Dein Cheffe das dann erlaubt, da doch recht heikles Thema).

und tschuess


----------



## Eisenfaust (8. März 2004)

Mich interessiert nicht, ob die Modelle, die möglicherweise in absehbarer Zukunft auf den Markt kommen könnten, vielleicht in einem Prüfverfahren gestestet werden, mich interessierte und interessiert nach wie vor, ob die JETZT verfügbaren Rahmenmodelle, insbesondere MERCURY, einen solchen Test über sich haben ergehen lassen müssen und wenn ja, ob es hier verbindliche Werte gibt.

Es sprach niemand von 'NoName' Rahmen! Immerhin scheinen die 'NoName' Rahmenbauer soviel Vertrauen in ihr Produkt gehabt zu haben, daß sie 5 Jahre Garantie zu geben wagten. Andere 'NO NoName'-Marken scheinen da offenkundig größere Schwierigkeiten zu haben. Im übrigen kann auch im Falle einer regulären Garantieabwicklung jeder behaupten, der Rahmen sei nicht bestimmungsgemäß gefahren worden, habe ich allerdings eine längerfristige Zusage, dann habe ich wenigstens etwas in der Hand, mit dem ich meinen Rechtsanspruch geltend machen kann - ohne ein entsprechendes Zertifikat ist das stets sehr viel schwieriger! 

Danke für die aussagekräftige Antwort, hat mir sehr viel weitergeholfen.

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------



## Nomercy (8. März 2004)

@Eisenfaust

Lieber Eisenfaust, Deine Seele findet offenbar keinen Frieden.

Natürlich sehe ich den Drang nach objektiven Daten und harten Kriterien unter denen diese gewonnen werden. Doch was willst Du? Selbst die EFBe Prüfung unterliegt keinen wissenschaftlichen Maßstäben. Auch die Serienstreuung kann nicht erfaßt werden. Ganz zu schweigen von ständig neuen Rahmenvarianten und Modellen.
So wirst Du immer (wieder) im Dunkeln tappen. Denn gerade das was Du willst, die Nachvollziehbarkeit und Verbindlichkeit, bieten sie Dir bei näherer Betrachtung (und wenn überhaupt) nur sehr, sehr bedingt - im Sinne einer Flashlight-Objektivität. Aber, ich gestehe, ein gut durchgelaufener EFBe-Vergleichstest meines Bergwerk-Mercury-Endurance-Race-Schweisser-X-Rahmens-Baujahr-2003 hätte (z.B. für mich) schon etwas beruhigendes, wahrscheinlich.
Also könntest Du Dich doch im Sessel zurücklehnen und die Sache mal mit Abstand, vielleicht sogar aus einer anderen Perspektive betrachten. Verwende andere Methoden, um der erhofften Erkenntnis nahezukommen. Meines Erachtens ist die derzeit effektivste Variante: Aus diesem Forum möglicht viele Meinungen übereinanderlegen und deren Bilder anschließend substrahieren. Was dann bleibt ist wenigstens ein fraktaler Schatten von Wahrheit und Steifigkeit.  


Gruß

Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (8. März 2004)

Fraktaler Schatten von Wahrheit und Steiffigkeit? Was ist denn ein Fraktal? Ich weiß nicht was Du mir sagen willst, verzeih meine Dummheit :-(

Nein, die Seele find' weder Ruh noch Rast ...


----------



## Nomercy (8. März 2004)

Sorry Eisenfaust,
wollte nur sagen, daß es auf viele Fragen nur Anworten mit begrenzter Genauigkeit gibt. Und von Bergwerk sind die interessanten Vergleiche zur Rahmensteifigkeit, sicher nicht zu erwarten. Zu viele variable Faktoren beeinflussen eine mögliche Aussage. Das ganze hat also teils chaotischen Charakter (im mathematischen Sinne). Deswegen auch das Wort Fraktal, welches ja die bildliche Projektion des Chaos vertritt.


----------



## Eisenfaust (9. März 2004)

Genauigkeit -> Aussagenwahrscheinlichkeit -> Stochastik -> Anwendung = Statistik, ich sehe die Abfolge eher so ;-)

Nichts fuer ungut, der "Faden' verliert sich allmaehlich in einer Polemik, die nichts mehr mit meinem Ansinnen zu tun hatte.
Ich verstehe ja, dass es nicht immer moeglich ist Vergleiche zu ziehen, aber nicht umsonst hat man in vielen Bereichen den Versuch unternommen, Testmethoden zu entwickeln, die einigermassen vergleichbar sind. Dass Faktoren variabel sein koennen, beruecksichtigen die Ingenieure bei der Entwicklung eines Tests sicher. Trotzdem bin ich davon ueberzeugt, dass sich sehr gut vergleichbare Aussagen (quantitative!) ueber einen Mercury-Rahmen machen lassen, die wir dann mit den Indikatoren anderer Rahmen vergleichen koennen. Ein Hersteller wird das sicher nicht 'freiwillig' machen. 

Die Vergangenheit hat ziemlich deutlich gemacht, dass Werbegeplaerre und tatsaechliche Eigenschaften nicht immer deckungsgleich sind. Ein 'Edelteil' ist im Vergleich zu manch anderem Produkt gleicher Kategorie nicht gleich besser, nur weil es mit salbungsvolleren Worten garniert wird. Was ich, profan gesagt, letztlich unterm Arsch durchs Gelaende treibe muss stabil sein, muss halten und muss seinen Preis wert sein, auch auf Dauer. Was nuetzen mir schoene Worte des Prospektes ueber Kunst und Philosophie des Rahmenbaues, wenn mir der Alu-Zossen im entscheidenden Moment unterm Arsche wegbricht?  Nun ja, schon wieder Polemik und schon nahezu 'off-topic'. 

Mein erster 'Test' mit meinem neuen Rahmen hat nun folgendes, subjektives Bild erbracht (Vergleich zu einem 'billigen' NoName Kinesis Rahmen, den KATARGA vor Jahren anbot!): Der Tretlagerbereich flext aehnlich bei beiden. Das bewog mich nach der Frage nach Zahlenwerten, nur die sagen eben mehr aus als nur ein 'Antrittsversuch'.

Mal sehen, vielleicht kann man ja in einer Initiative einige 'Edel-Rahmen' sammeln und selber zum Test gestellen. Mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt ...

Wir haben uns alle lieb!

Lieben Gruss,
Eisenfaust

P.S. Was ich gar nicht will ist etwas 'schlecht' machen. Ich habe mich entschieden und nun ist es eh zu spaet. Ich haette allerdings nicht erwartet, dass es eine starke "Verteidigungslinie' gibt, die letztlich auf Null Komma Null beruht. Das verwundert mich doch sehr.


----------



## Nomercy (9. März 2004)

Hallo Eisenfaust, hilf uns mal über'n Berg.

Ist ein flexender Rahmen etwas ungünstiges bzw. würde ein nicht-flexender Rahmen länger halten? Ich weiß es nicht.
Bei dem EFBe-Test, einem DIN-Test der Fahrradsicherheit, geht es um die Wiegetritt-Ermüdung. Es ist also ein Rahmenbruch-Provokationstest unter definiertem Dauerstress.

Es gibt einen interessanten Thread.

*Rahmenbruch - welche Marke war´s ???*

Dort kann man Deine Frage rekursiv beantwortet sehen. 

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## Eisenfaust (10. März 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eisenfaust, hilf uns mal über'n Berg.
> 
> Ist ein flexender Rahmen etwas ungünstiges bzw. würde ein nicht-flexender Rahmen länger halten? Ich weiß es nicht.
> Bei dem EFBe-Test, einem DIN-Test der Fahrradsicherheit, geht es um die Wiegetritt-Ermüdung. Es ist also ein Rahmenbruch-Provokationstest unter definiertem Dauerstress.
> ...



Der 'Faden' mag interessant sein, gewiss. Aber da Du Dich schon so mathematisch produzierst: dieser Umfrage fehlen einige wichtige Elemente, um ueberhaupt etwas aussagen zu koennen. Es ist eine nette Spielerei, mehr nicht. Ich schliesse mich da der Ansicht udn sehr richtigen Feststellung von 'Fu Manchu' an. Kein Anspruch, keine Aussage. Ganz im Gegenteil sogar: Specialized verkauft im Jahr weltweit ganz sicher weitaus mehr Rahmen als Bergwerk und beide haben in etwa gleiche Rahmenbruchzahlen. Jetzt muesste man nur noch genaue Zahlen kennen und welche Modelle betroffen waren. Und interessant ist, dass die Specialized Rahmen bei http://www.efbe.de in der 'kleineren' Kategorie zu finden sind. Ein sehr eigenartiges, ja wenn nicht sogar 'negatives' Bild zeichnet sich da ab ...

Wie das mit Rekursionen meist so ist, man laeuft Gefahr nicht mehr herauszukommen ... (ganz einfach gesagt fuer die Infoidiotiker ...).

Wie Du schon sehr richtig festgestellt hast, ein DIN-Sicherheitstest. Einige Rahmenhersteller scheinen mutig genug zu sein und haben offenbar genuegend Vertrauen in das eigene Produkt, die ermittelten Werte zu veroeffentlichen. Die Entscheidung obliegt jedem Hersteller selbst. 

Was das Flexen angeht, habe ich mich zu negativ ausgedrueckt, es ist folgendes: ich habe zwei Versuche gemacht und in beiden Faellen 'flext' der Tretlagerbereich. Das ist bei meinem Gewicht ganz normal, das ist auch normal, wenn man einen Rahmen im Wiegetritt maltraetiert. Ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich nicht in der Lage bin, mit Augenmass und Fussgefuehl zu ermitteln, ob da jetzt was weniger flext oder nicht, oder ob es Ermuedungserscheinungen gibt. es ist einfach ein wirrer Gedanke geboren aus Angst, einen 'kapitalen' fehler gemacht zu haben ;-)) 
Es haette mich sehr gefreut, wenn ich eine Seite haette aufschlagen koennen, auf der ein paar solcher Zahlenwerte, ich ich begehre stuenden und mir selber auf die Schulter klopfen zu koennen und sage: Eisenfaust, Du hast mit schlafwandlerischer Sicherheit die richtige Wahl getroffen und das viele Geld nicht in ein mittelmaessiges, instabiles Produkt investiert. Bumm, aus, lieber 'Nomercy'. Dahinter steckt nicht viel mehr, also keine Gnade! Selbstbeweihraeuchern moechte ich mich, mehr nicht, denn zu spaet ist zu spaet, der Rahmen ist da, der Hobel fast fahrfertig, das Wetter schlecht, um das kostbare (teure?) Stueck Salz und Winterschmodder in so jungen Tagen auszusetzen. 

Nichts fuer ungut, koennen wir das nun dabei bewenden lassen?  Ich stelle lediglich fest, dass es auf meine eingangs gestellte Frage keine Antwort gibt, da hilft auch keine weitere Interation weiter. Es waere nur schoen gewesen, wenn es sowas gibt. Als 'Koenig' Kunde haette ich dann noch mehr Gruende, einen Sessel vor meinem Hobel aufzustellen und das allabendliche TV-Programm Programm sein zu lassen und weitere Stunden in selbstbeweihraeuchernden Anfluegen der Sentimentalitaet vertraeumt vor dem MTB zu sitzen ...

Gruss Eisenfaust

P.S. Kann man den 'Faden' jetzt zumachen?


----------



## Nomercy (10. März 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Wie das mit Rekursionen meist so ist, man laeuft Gefahr nicht mehr herauszukommen ... (ganz einfach gesagt fuer die Infoidiotiker ...).
> P.S. Kann man den 'Faden' jetzt zumachen?


 Genial.
P.S.: Eigentlich könnte man ja das gesamte Forum schließen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. März 2004)

Dazu muß man aber auch sagen, dass die Bergwerk Kunden scheinbar nicht zu den am leichtesten zu befriedigen sind. Wär´s anders, würden sie wahrscheinlich auch kein Bergwerk fahren. 
Vielleicht sollte sich Bergwerk auf andere Kundenschichten spezialisieren. Yuppies, Zahnärzte und Rechtsanwälte würden sicherlich nicht so viele Fragen stellen...


----------



## Nomercy (10. März 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> ... Vielleicht sollte sich Bergwerk auf andere Kundenschichten spezialisieren. Yuppies, Zahnärzte und Rechtsanwälte ...


 Bin ich,  bin ich,  bin ich ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. März 2004)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich,  bin ich,  bin ich ...



Ich auch.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (15. März 2004)

Hi @ all, 

bei Bergwerk wird jeder Rahmen getestet. (siehe Link) 

http://www.velotech.de/html/deutsch.html

Nur wenn der Rahmen getestet wurde, und alle Tests erfolgreich bestanden hat, kommt dieser auf den Markt.
Es ist klar, daß solche Tests nicht standardisiert sind, d.h. jeder testet anders. Eine einheitliche DIN Norm wäre in dem Bereich sehr sinnvoll. Die Test, die bei velotech gemacht werden sind jedoch so "hart", daß meiner (subjektiven) Meinung nach, diese Belastungen im Fahrbetrieb nie eintreten werden!

Viele Brüche und Probleme lassen sich schon im Vorfeld bei der Entwicklung vermeiden. Ein guter Konstrukteur kennt (und simuliert am PC) die Belastungen und setzt diese kontruktiv um!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (16. März 2004)

Hallo AnthonyXIV.

Sehr schön, Danke für den Link. Nur: auf den Seiten von Velotech ist ja alles Interessante nahezu noch 'under construction' ...


----------

